# Sylvester Stallone vs Arnold Schwarzenegger



## Flame (Nov 16, 2020)

Who's movies do you like more?
Who do you like more as a person?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 16, 2020)

Going with my man, Arnold!


----------



## Ishzark (Nov 16, 2020)

Stallone for President


----------



## relauby (Nov 16, 2020)

I won't try to comment on them much as people since I don't know too much (especially about Arnold's political career). I respect Stallone a lot more since he's such a talented writer and a genuinely good actor when he needs to be. But I think I like Arnold more as a performer, for the silly, campy, out there movies those guys made, Arnold's brand of scenery chewing insanity is hard to beat. If you're just looking at their silly movies, Arnold wins. Overall, it kinda feels like comparing apples to oranges, but I think I might go with Stallone, since I actually feel a real emotional connection to the Rocky series and First Blood to an extent.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 16, 2020)

I can't vote either. You should add BOTH. Anyway, I like both depends on what movies they are on. I like Arnold as an actor more than Sylvester minus when he was Government. Sylvester Stallion, not my favourite at all. Don't liked him. I enjoyed some of his movies, thought.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2020)

Arnie of Course.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 16, 2020)

Gimme ur boots, jacket and BIKE!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2020)

Cannot decide either - loving them both


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Gimme ur boots, jacket and BIKE!



"Hasta La Wista.."

vs.

"Turns blue"


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hard to say.

I suppose in the end it will have to be Sylvester Stallone even if he has more films I actively don't care for (that last Rambo film...), and he has the better direct to DVD/old action star career of the two (though far from the best of the various 80s action stars). If we can't count demolition man then it would go the other way.

Also if people have not seen Escape Plan (which features both of them) then do that if you are after something more like what you had wanted from the Expendables. Have not seen the sequels though.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 16, 2020)

nothing beats Arnold's one-liners.  however, my favorite of the bunch is probably the Rocky saga.  eye of the tiger!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2020)

godreborn said:


> nothing beats Arnold's one-liners.  however, my favorite of the bunch is probably the Rocky saga.  eye of the tiger!


You are absolute right,nothing and no One can beat "Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan...."


----------



## godreborn (Nov 16, 2020)

haha, what about some of the one-liners in commando with Arnold.  "lay off some steam, Bennett" when he impales that guy with a pipe.  damn, I wish movies were still like that. the movies now are forgettable.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw, I downloaded those Rocky movies recently for the nvidia shield:





the only one I haven't seen is Creed 2, which I lumped in there.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2020)

godreborn said:


> haha, what about some of the *one-liners* in commando with Arnold.  "lay off some steam, Bennett" when he impales that guy with a pipe.  damn, I wish movies were still like that. the movies now are forgettable.



A Sidenote:

This Scene and for Example the Scene in "Predator" (I think in English he says"Not move" after he pinned him with an big Knife)
and many such One Liners are censored/cutted out here in Austria/Germany on the VHS Releases.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> A Sidenote:
> 
> This Scene and for Example the Scene in "Predator" (I think in English he says"Not move" after he pinned him with an big Knife)
> and many such One Liners are censored/cutted out here in Austria/Germany on the VHS Releases.



there's a youtube video with like the top 100 one-liners by Arnold.  it's hilarious.  I didn't even realize there were that many.  

my friend does a good impression of Rocky saying "Mick" when Mich dies.  leave it to penguin.


----------



## relauby (Nov 16, 2020)

godreborn said:


> haha, what about some of the one-liners in commando with Arnold.  "lay off some steam, Bennett" when he impales that guy with a pipe.  damn, I wish movies were still like that. the movies now are forgettable.



My favourite Arnold one-liners are from The Running Man, because they're so out there you can't even tell if they're bad on purpose or just bad. My personal favourite is, after killing a dude named Sub-Zero, "Killian, here's your Sub-Zero. Now, plain zero."


----------



## godreborn (Nov 16, 2020)

that's a good movie.  RIchard Dawson from what I remember.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

it seems weird to see him as a villain.  I remember him from Family Feud, and I think he was in Hogan's Heroes.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw, I have a book I got in Japan that has funny conversations in it translated from Japanese to English.  at the back, there's famous movie quotes, and one of them is the hasta la vista, baby quote from Terminator 2.  the book is hilarious, because it has these skulls to tell you how offensive saying a certain thing is in English.  there's a part where a guy says that his girlfriend is so hairy down there that it's like a "wookie bush."  who would even say that in English!?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2020)

They're both fantastic so it's hard to choose. Schwarzenegger has his iconic accent which adds A LOT to the movies, especially to "Hercules in New York" whereas the dubbed version takes away all the fun.

For me, Stallone is the better of the bunch. Rocky, Rambo, Creed, Cobra.

Those who labeled Rambo 5 as "racist", this is for them:


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 21, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Those who labeled Rambo 5 as "racist", this is for them:


Where there those that cried racist for Rambo 5, or at least any worth paying attention to (which is to say would said same also call my having a tortilla for my lunch as that, or cultural appropriation or whatever the term is today)?

Personally I just thought it was a bad film. Not written at all how Rambo would act (no opsec and thus getting his head kicked in when observing things, why he did not bring her to a hospital there and then rather than trying to get back, poor weapon choice in the tunnels bit, awful tactics in general,...) and not shot all that well in a lot of cases either. I know they can do well as we have 4 in still recent enough times that was actually pretty good.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2020)

Jackie Chan is the only acceptable answer.

If I really must choose then it's Arnie because The Running Man is one of my favourite movies.

And Arnie speaks English better than Stallone


----------



## djpannda (Nov 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Jackie Chan is the only acceptable answer.
> 
> If I really must choose then it's Arnie because The Running Man is one of my favourite movies.
> 
> And Arnie speaks English better than Stallone


lol that's what I was going to say .... Jackie Chan 80 and 90s Hong Kong movies are legendary. Rumble in the Bronx is sooo stupidly  GOOD.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2020)

djpannda said:


> lol that's what I was going to say .... Jackie Chan 80 and 90s Hong Kong movies are legendary. Rumble in the Bronx is sooo stupidly  GOOD.


Honestly I am more a Fan of his "Drunken Master" and the alike Films.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2020)

Of course "our" Arnold Schwarzenegger!
He has his own official Anthem.
"Steiraman san very good, very very good for Hollywood!"


----------



## djpannda (Nov 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Honestly I am more a Fan of his "Drunken Master" and the alike Films.


don't sleep on the Original Policy story series. and I think the movie I wants a million times was "_Who Am I?" I remember basic cable showing it non stop and I kept watching it. _


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2020)

djpannda said:


> lol that's what I was going to say .... Jackie Chan 80 and 90s Hong Kong movies are legendary. Rumble in the Bronx is sooo stupidly  GOOD.





alexander1970 said:


> Honestly I am more a Fan of his "Drunken Master" and the alike Films.


For me it's all the Police Story films and Project A but all his 80s movies are awesome.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Of course "our" Arnold Schwarzenegger!
> He has his own official Anthem.
> "Steiraman san very good, very very good for Hollywood!"




Sly too....



Alter !!!!!! What is that ??????


----------



## godreborn (Nov 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Jackie Chan is the only acceptable answer.
> 
> If I really must choose then it's Arnie because The Running Man is one of my favourite movies.
> 
> And Arnie speaks English better than Stallone



my dad doesn't normally watch movies (at least anything new), but he'll watch Jackie Chan all day.  those stunts are crazy.


----------



## jimbo13 (Nov 21, 2020)

*Stallone 100%
*
Sylvester Stallone despite his handful of failures is a brilliant writer, director, and painter.

Stallone is such a good actor he is often dismissed because he has convinced most the world he is actually punchy, watch his directors commentaries sometimes the man waxs on as if he is coppola or scorsese because in reality when people aren't associating him with Rocky he is.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 21, 2020)

godreborn said:


> my dad doesn't normally watch movies (at least anything new), but he'll watch Jackie Chan all day.  those stunts are crazy.


yes Jackie is the king, you have to respect the crazy people that do their own stunts.. I guess thats why Tom Cruise still gets role (even though he's literally crazy


----------



## godreborn (Nov 21, 2020)

Steve Mcqueen ain't too shabby either if you like older stuff.  the chase scene in bullit for example.  though, my personal favorite is the chase scene in the original gone in 60 seconds.  afaik, no roads were cornered off or anything.  it's a real chase scene for like 45 minutes.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Where there those that cried racist for Rambo 5, or at least any worth paying attention to (which is to say would said same also call my having a tortilla for my lunch as that, or cultural appropriation or whatever the term is today)?
> 
> Personally I just thought it was a bad film. Not written at all how Rambo would act (no opsec and thus getting his head kicked in when observing things, why he did not bring her to a hospital there and then rather than trying to get back, poor weapon choice in the tunnels bit, awful tactics in general,...) and not shot all that well in a lot of cases either. I know they can do well as we have 4 in still recent enough times that was actually pretty good.


I know why some don't see Rambo 5 as a Rambo movie, it's like Splinter Cell: Conviction and the rest of Splinter Cell — Sam Fisher living in modern times while still acting the way he would to protect his loved ones.

Did you know Rambo 5 has apparently three cuts? That's kinda awesome, imo. I love the movie so I don't mind rewatching it time and time again.

These were my fave to least fave Rambo flicks: 1 > 2 > 3 > 5 > 4

And not gonna lie, Yvette Monreal was eye candy. Beautiful woman she is!

Rambo 4 for me is a movie I'll never watch again, but there is a scene that I'll always remember:



That bald guy was actually lucky to be alive and that Rambo didn't give them his wife (played by Julie Benz). Luck. Luck is what I'd say his character had because he made it throughout the movie alive and he was an utter imbecile.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 21, 2020)

i liked the first rocky movies and demolition man is great, but i like more of arnolds.
no idea about personality, not hearing much of sylvester these days


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2020)

Clydefrosch said:


> i liked the first rocky movies and demolition man is great, but i like more of arnolds.
> no idea about personality, not hearing much of sylvester these days




I'd love for Stallone and Schwarzenegger to make a movie where they're the heroes like in the good old days. They both matured so nicely.


----------

